# Just wondering how many cycles it took you all to get pregnant again after a MC?



## Sparklestar

Hey just as the title says really, when i miscarried i frantically wanted to know how long it would take again- lol of course no one can tell anyone that, but in the end it took me 5 cycles after my last d and c :) how long did it take everyone else?

xxx


----------



## Kaylakin

I would love to know this as well. I am currently waiting for AF following my MC so this does not apply to me yet. For people who respond, can you also say how long it took before the miscarriage and how long after? I wonder if it took less time after a mc...


----------



## Lolly W

It took me 12 months to conceive after my first miscarriage but sadly that ended in another miscarriage. I am now pregnant again after my last miscarriage which was in December last year. I had two afs after my d&c this time. I think it just shows it can be different every time.


----------



## Jox

well firstly i didnt miscarry....my son was stillborn at 36 weeks...this was 11 and a half weeks ago and I am now currently 9 1/2 weeks pregnant. We caught with Kasper on my 3rd cycle and then this little beanie...does it class as first cycle or had I not even entered my first cycle as had no AF between pregnancies?? just after birth bleed.

I must be very very fertile...

xxx


----------



## louise1608

Started trying for a baby April 2009, fell pregnant October 2009, Natural miscarriage December 2009, BFP March 8th 2010 :)


----------



## mission3

My m/c was in Sept 09. We've been TTC ever since, with no luck. I had a D/C for excessive bleeding, but resumed my cycles the next month. Just no luck getting pregnant yet. Started Fertility Blend this cycle. Now on CD # 13 and had a very +OPK last night. Feeling hopeful, but not expecing much, as the product claims that it may take up to 3 months for maximal results. Fingers crossed, anyway....would love a Christmas baby! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hannah76

hi there... i just got my bfp this morning, so now i can post here!

last time it took me 3 cycles to get pregnant, mc'd in dec, and feb 23rd was my lmp, so the 2nd cycle i got preg this time!! :happydance:


----------



## Beadette

I came off the pill towards end of august on honeymoon. I then had quite a long wait before getting AF but I got it on 3rd october. I then get my BFP on 7th Nov so only one proper cycle. Anyway at 12+6 at my scan (30th dec) it showed baby has died at 6+4ish. I had erpc on 8th jan this year, waited 36 days for AF to arrive (13th feb) then got my BFP on mothers day!

Fingers crossed this beany is healthy and sticks as I am very early still! Xxx


----------



## blondee

Hellooo,

Well, i had my MMC in March 2009 and got my next BFP end of Feb 2010. Sadly, we hadn't been able to TTC all of that time as my OH was living abroad for 4 months.

m X


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Took me 5 cycles - which I is lucky, given my age.


----------



## rainbows_x

Had a miscarriage at 6+4 in September, got pregnant November.


----------



## Tulip

Took us 9 cycles to fall with Ruby (but only 2 with CBFM), we had to let her go at 12+4 due to a neural tube defect. This is my second full cycle after ERPC xx


----------



## Csunshine013

We started NTNP in August of 08 fell pg in Dec. 09 had a mmc March 9th at 15w+5d followed by a D&C waited until af returned one cycle to ttc again fell in July and mc in Aug then fell again in October to mc again in Nov. I fell again December and am now 19 almost 20 weeks along. It's been a long tough year but worth every day!


----------



## Lotti1978

Got pregnant 3/4 months after coming off pill. MC Oct 09.....BFP (faint) to confirm in morning March 10 = (1st month of ttc after M/C).xxxx


----------



## kermit4

I fell pregnant in July 09 after trying for only a couple of months, sadly we lost our little boy in Oct 09. 

We decided not to try for a few months after, so in the end I had 3 cycles before falling pregnant again but we fell pregnant the first month we tried.

I'm over the moon and so excited about this little one but to be honest it caught me a little off guard. I really hadn't expected to fall pregnant the first month we tried again. Still dealing with alot of emotional stuff from our loss last year and dates for this new little one are a bit fraught... my 12 week scan is booked for the day before my original due date in April... my due date for this little one is the day after I delivered by angel boy in October.

It's all a bit of a rollercoaster!!


----------



## Stacey_89

We started trying straight away and it took us 8 months to concieve again but 6 cycles as they went very irregular, took us 4 months the first time


----------



## MissyMojo

cycle 8 did the trick for us


----------



## Bingo

It took me three cycles to conceive the first time and one after my miscarriage. I think I stated using the CBFM on the second cycle and Softcups lol. No idea if the Softcups had any effect but I'm pregnant so I'd use them again.


----------



## jeanettekaren

We've been been ttc for over 4 years with no joy, mc in December 09 at 5+4, and :bfp: 28/03


----------



## lori

It took us 5 months to conceive the first time. We started trying right away after the D&C. BFN on our D&C cycle, but we got lucky the next month. Good luck!


----------



## pinkgem100

started to try in june 08, bfp Aug 08, so 2 cycles, mmc @ 20 weeks Dec 08. we waited a few months, started to try Aug 09 got bfp Jan 10. x


----------



## laura.x.x

MMC beginning of february and got pregnant straight away. xx


----------



## alysedelovely

miscarried @ 7w2d on december 16, according to my dr conceived on the 31st (new years eve LOL) no AF between. found out i was preg in jan.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi I miscarried 3rd December and got my bfp 10th of March - hope this one sticks x


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## sue247

We tried for 18 months and then fell pregnant. Had a MMC at 6+4 weeks in December, after my ERPC i had 1 period and fell pregnant again and i am almost 8 weeks.


----------



## lolly25

It took me 2 proper cycles to get a bfp (first cycle i spotted all the way through)x


----------



## 2016

Fell pg first cycle and it was ectopic. Took 6 months to fall again (due to luteal phase defect) then was pregnant again but it was another ectopic. 

Sitting out this cycle because I don't trust my body anymore :cry:


----------



## taylor197878

i had a mmc last feb after it came away naturall my whole body was a mess so we didnt ttc we were not ready.

we decided to ttc feb this year and caught first month was craping myslelf incase it was another mc, but had 2 scans 1 at 6 weeks and 1 at 7 weeks and all looks good with a lovely heartbeat.


----------



## linzy25

Well I had a MMC January 2010, followed by D & C 2 weeks later I had what i think my First period March 13th that was only spotting though and then 1 days bleed on 18th March. TTC still any advice as feeling very low.


----------



## leigh75

i had a m/c at 5 weeks in january, ovulated 18 days after i stopped bleeding and conceived then, so caught straight away....i was trying for approx 6 months before m/c, so i feel like i was def more fertile straight after m/c...good luck everyone...:thumbup:


----------

